# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Golden State Warriors



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Dallas Mavericks [45-27] @ Golden State Warriors [44-28]*
 | Sunday, March 30 2008 | Oakland, California | Oracle Arena | 9:00 pm ET | 
| *TV*: Ch. 21, NBA TV | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3


*Game Notes*

The Golden State Warriors ended the Dallas Mavericks’ season last spring, becoming the first No. 8 seed to beat a top-seeded team in a best-of-seven playoff series. Though the stakes aren’t quite as high when the teams meet Sunday, the Warriors have a shot at delivering another blow to the stumbling Mavericks.

The Warriors look to catch up to the Mavericks in the crowded Western Conference playoff race as the teams square off at Oracle Arena for the first of two meetings in four days.

Dallas (45-27) has a tenuous grip on the seventh spot in the West, just one game ahead of ninth-place Golden State (44-28). Denver, which is idle Sunday, holds the eighth spot. Despite the fact that each of those teams has a winning percentage greater than .600, one will likely be left out of the playoffs as the ninth-place team in the conference.

If the Warriors win this game, it will result in a three-way tie for seventh place. If the Mavericks win, they’ll pull one game ahead of the eighth-place Nuggets and two ahead of the ninth-place Warriors. Each of the three teams has nine games remaining after Sunday.

The Mavericks haven’t helped their playoff chances by losing four of their last five games, including a 118-105 defeat at Denver on Thursday night.

“It is what it is,” Mavericks guard Jerry Stackhouse told the Mavericks’ official Web site. “We just have to keep playing and worry about the next game. This one is over. If it comes down to the last game and the tiebreaker (with Denver), we can only look at ourselves.”

Thursday’s defeat was Dallas’ second full game without All-Star forward Dirk Nowitzki, who suffered knee and ankle injuries in an awkward fall during an 88-81 loss to San Antonio on Sunday. Last season’s league MVP is expected to need as much as two weeks to recover.

That doesn’t bode well for Dallas, which has lost two of three games this season without its leading scorer and rebounder and split the two games since Nowitzki went down Sunday.

Nowitzki’s injury could be great news for Golden State, but the Warriors have so far failed to take advantage of the Mavericks’ struggles by alternating wins and losses over the last two weeks.

Like Dallas, Golden State is coming off a damaging loss to Denver. The Warriors were outscored 15-0 in a crucial five-minute stretch spanning the third and fourth quarters in their 119-112 defeat Saturday.

“It doesn’t get any easier for us,” said Warriors coach Don Nelson, whose team follows this game with a four-game road trip, which includes visits to San Antonio and New Orleans as well as the season series finale against Dallas on Wednesday.

“This is going to tell who we are as a team, whether we are capable or not,” Warriors point guard Baron Davis said.

Golden State has lost consecutive games just once since its 0-6 start, falling at Dallas on Jan. 2 and at home against New Orleans on Jan. 4.

In addition to that Jan. 2 win, the Mavericks beat the Warriors 120-115 on Nov. 8 to snap their six-game skid at Oracle Arena. Dallas had dropped nine of 11 games overall against Golden State before this season, including four of six in last year’s playoffs.

To avoid revisiting their struggles against the Warriors, the Mavericks will likely need Josh Howard to continue to shoulder much of the offensive load. Howard, averaging a career-high 19.7 points, has scored 31.0 per game since Nowitzki’s injury. He had 30 points and went 12-for-24 from the field Thursday.




*Starting Lineups*





































*Baron Davis - Monta Ellis - Kelenna Azubuike - Stephen Jackson - Al Harrington*

*vs.*





































*Jason Kidd - Jerry Stackhouse - Josh Howard - Malik Allen - Erick Dampier*


*Injuries*
*Warriors:* Mickael Pietrus (right groin muscle) is day-to-day.
*Mavs:* Dirk Nowitzki (left ankle and knee) is out.









​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If we lose this game, we are tied with Denver and Golden State.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

look at that starting lineup.. wow we are in trouble


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I honestly expect a blowout, I have a very bad feeling about this one.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good thing is, they just played yesterday against the Denver Nuggets.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

If I can ask... Why hasn't Brandon Bass been starting?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

josh howard killin them early... midway through the 2nd he never saw the ball. 17pts to where i stopped watching. him & Kidd (7 assist) were playing in sync on the court


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Is it just me, or does Stackhouse pull his groin like 4 times a year?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> If I can ask... Why hasn't Brandon Bass been starting?


That is what I was wondering about that, too. Maybe Avery wants him to be the lift off of the bench because there aren't many scoring options left in the rotation.

If Dirk doesn't come back this week we can definitely write this season off and focus on who we draft with the 14th pick.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dallas Mavericks, toe stumpers. :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> If I can ask... Why hasn't Brandon Bass been starting?


Then the better question is:

*WHY WERE YOU HAVING PROBLEMS WITH MY BASS AVATAR?* :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

1) I don't look at girls in the same light as you do.
2) It was disgusting
3) It wouldn't have hurt her to lose a few pounds.

Grr. You don't know how hard it is for me to say that. I could take a better picture with a couple fish than that. Damn.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> 1) I don't look at girls in the same light as you do.
> 2) It was disgusting
> 3) It wouldn't have hurt her to lose a few pounds.


ummmmhhh... Well said.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jet said:


> 1) I don't look at girls in the same light as you do.
> 2) It was disgusting
> 3) It wouldn't have hurt her to lose a few pounds.
> 
> Grr. You don't know how hard it is for me to say that. *I could take a better picture with a couple fish than that.* Damn.


Since you brought it up...you have to now  

j/k


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Unfortunately for everyone else, I don't keep random dead bass lying around. Sorry

Haha, funny thing is, everyone who knows me knows I would do it too.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> 1) I don't look at girls in the same light as you do.
> 2) It was disgusting
> 3) It wouldn't have hurt her to lose a few pounds.
> 
> Grr. You don't know how hard it is for me to say that. I could take a better picture with a couple fish than that. Damn.


I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. Girl? What "girl?" I proudly wore my avatar with a pair of nice bass...

I couldn't figure it out, but I got more rep during that one brief week on bbf.com than my previous years combined!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Unfortunately for everyone else, I don't keep random dead bass lying around. Sorry
> 
> Haha, funny thing is, everyone who knows me knows I would do it too.


gogogogogo lol


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... I never realized that Jet was saying that she would do random dead bass lying around.


:lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:rofl2:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Wha tha fuh are you talking about? I wouldn't DO random dead bass, but I would take a picture of myself in a bikini if I had random dead bass, just to prove that I can take a better picture than that.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Wha tha fuh are you talking about? I wouldn't DO random dead bass, but I would take a picture of myself in a bikini if I had random dead bass, just to prove that I can take a better picture than that.


Ahhh.... I understand now.

Sorry about that. My English is a little rusty on Tuesdays. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Haha it's fine, my brain is a little rusty on Tuesdays, because I just thought it was Thursday. I was wondering why I have to go to work on a Thursday. I took Thursday nights off because that's the night the Mavs play on TNT the most often, so this way, I won't miss a TNT Mavs game.


----------

